# Repair under warranty even with Nissan the HPC informing Nissan of the COBB plus Yipe



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Having had the dreaded "drive shaft, bell housing" rattle diagnosed on my my59 car i booked it into WLMG Slough. I purposely didn't remove the COBB as i thought if they find i have removed it then i look to be hiding something. I phoned to ask how the repairs were going and I was informed that because my car is "modified" (Cobb and "Y" pipe) we are having to get the authorisation from Nissan was the reply... my heart sunk.

I received a call back today from Mark the service manager who told me that Nissan had approved the repair even though its modded and the work would be carried-out under warranty in the next couple of days.

Whoop whoop to Nissan and WLMG.:clap::thumbsup:

I should collect my car on Friday all being well and i will report back my findings.

My experience with Westway Nissan is entirely another story.:chairshot


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Good news but to be honest I would expect them to repair a bell housing regardless of tune, it would be ni on impossible to prove that a tune would be the cause of a bell housing failure, especially given that it's a commonly known fault. But regardless a good result!


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

Excellent News!
I imagine you are well chuffed.
This result should instill a bit of faith to the modders.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

skyline 34 said:


> Excellent News!
> I imagine you are well chuffed.
> This result should instill a bit of faith to the modders.


yeah i am please but as the earlier comment stated they would struggle to relate this to the AP.

i await an engine problem now Nissan are aware of the mods..........


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

smikee said:


> yeah i am please but as the earlier comment stated they would struggle to relate this to the AP.
> 
> i await an engine problem now Nissan are aware of the mods..........


Exactly, to be honest I would not expect an engine problem to be covered, but luckily these VR38DETT engines appear to be quite reliable, plus unless you bend rods you may get out with a relatively small bill, the real fear for people is the transmission, and what stance Nissan take on the high torque from tunes, to be honest the engine is not really a concern for me cob wise, but the transmission is, I don't have any specialists near me that would even know how to spell GR6 let alone work on one so it would be a costly HPC repair.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

bobel said:


> Exactly, to be honest I would not expect an engine problem to be covered, but luckily these VR38DETT engines appear to be quite reliable, plus unless you bend rods you may get out with a relatively small bill, the real fear for people is the transmission, and what stance Nissan take on the high torque from tunes, to be honest the engine is not really a concern for me cob wise, but the transmission is, I don't have any specialists near me that would even know how to spell GR6 let alone work on one so it would be a costly HPC repair.


To be honest Bobel the COBB brought and already fast and enjoyable car to life.

Once i installed the mapp the car was completely different, not just in the power but the delivery was entirely smoother. My wife who is completely not into cars in the slightest said, "wow.. your car seems really smooth" i didnt open up the taps for fear of never having her in the car again.

at the end of the day my opinion is if your happy with the car as it is then leave it alone. if you want something more then email Ben and i am sure he will be very happy to oblige, and IF it breaks and its repaired under warranty then bonus, if not time to cash out. 

i will never revert back to standard. :flame:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

smikee said:


> To be honest Bobel the COBB brought and already fast and enjoyable car to life.
> 
> Once i installed the mapp the car was completely different, not just in the power but the delivery was entirely smoother. My wife who is completely not into cars in the slightest said, "wow.. your car seems really smooth" i didnt open up the taps for fear of never having her in the car again.
> 
> ...


I need very little in the way of convincing mate, I think the cobb and custom tune is an excellent option, and I think it's probably only a matter of time till I mod, and I agree that you have to expect that it will be a bonus to have a warranty claim upheld, I do very little milage so I'm leaning towards it being a reasonable risk,


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

bobel said:


> I need very little in the way of convincing mate, I think the cobb and custom tune is an excellent option, and I think it's probably only a matter of time till I mod, and I agree that you have to expect that it will be a bonus to have a warranty claim upheld, I do very little milage so I'm leaning towards it being a reasonable risk,


i am on 36k at the moment and my AP has been on pretty much from the word go. 

good luck mate, and if you want to try one with the AP fitted just ask.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Great service*

Credit where credit's due: Good on Nissan, Good on your HPC :clap:

They kept the faith :bowdown1::thumbsup:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

smikee said:


> i am on 36k at the moment and my AP has been on pretty much from the word go.
> 
> good luck mate, and if you want to try one with the AP fitted just ask.


Cheers for the offer Mate but I'm the wrong side of the Irish sea to take you up on it, but I think 36k speaks for the reliability and the numerous reviews speak for the performance aspect.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

SMIKKE!

I assume it was your car that was taking up all of Indie's time at WLMG.

My car was due to go in on monday but not its been pushed for next week WED (over two week waiting)

anyway good to hear about this as I have been thinking about a stage two (bought the y pipe already!) but was waorried about who nissan will act about the warranty.

Anyway if local (I live in burnham) I would love to see how a stage 2 car behaves in a straight line sprint. next time you pop down to WLMG drop me a message.

Cheers

Verinder (newbie - owned R35 for 3 weeks! 2009 Titainiam Premium)

Planning on doing:
Stage 2
4 light rear harness (already done)
Change brakes to something less squeeky
y pipe (will be putting on after Nissan have had a look at it)


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> SMIKKE!
> 
> I assume it was your car that was taking up all of Indie's time at WLMG.
> 
> ...


Hi Verinder,

If thats the case... sorry mate but i don't think so as my car even though i had my car recovered to WLMG has been waiting for over a week for the work to be done.

hopefully collecting on friday! PM me your number and you have a deal.

regards

mike.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bobel said:


> Exactly, to be honest I would not expect an engine problem to be covered, but luckily these VR38DETT engines appear to be quite reliable, plus unless you bend rods you may get out with a relatively small bill, the real fear for people is the transmission, and what stance Nissan take on the high torque from tunes, to be honest the engine is not really a concern for me cob wise, but the transmission is, I don't have any specialists near me that would even know how to spell GR6 let alone work on one so it would be a costly HPC repair.


Plenty of examples of failed gearboxes with modded engines being covered under warranty. Tuning doesn't break gearboxes (unless drag racing), they occasionally just fail due to well known faults, albeit not a fraction as often as the internet makes out.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

That's great news smikee :clap:

It shows that Nissan are taking a pragmatic approach. But I don't get why people talk about Nissan having to "prove" that a failure was due to a modification? They don't! The manual clearly states that any modifications can invalidate the warranty. Obviously, unlike Porsche, they are judging each case individually and apparently making sensible decisions.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

coolmeister said:


> That's great news smikee :clap:
> 
> It shows that Nissan are taking a pragmatic approach. But I don't get why people talk about Nissan having to "prove" that a failure was due to a modification? They don't! The manual clearly states that any modifications can invalidate the warranty. Obviously, unlike Porsche, they are judging each case individually and apparently making sensible decisions.


I may be wrong here but despite Nissan's statement in the manual under EU law I believe the manufacturer is required to show that the failure was not as a direct result of a manufacturer defect regardless of weather tuned or not,however it may take some argument to achieve this. I don't believe any modification can completely invalidate a warranty but may leave certain aspects of it under question (mores relevant to engine or gearbox) but as David correctly pointed out those risks are smaller then perceived and I'd be the first to admit that.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

smikee said:


> Having had the dreaded "drive shaft, bell housing" rattle diagnosed on my my59 car i booked it into WLMG Slough.


Little bit OT, but which year/month is your car?
And how did you diagnose that problem? 
Cause GTR has so many rattles that I don't know how to identify this one...
Would they see it in the HPC on a regular service/maintanance?
:thumbsup:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

SuzaFan said:


> Little bit OT, but which year/month is your car?
> And how did you diagnose that problem?
> Cause GTR has so many rattles that I don't know how to identify this one...
> Would they see it in the HPC on a regular service/maintanance?
> :thumbsup:


My car is a 59 model. if you could hear the noise you would know its not one of the normal gearbox noises.
The sound comes from about where your feet are in the car but underneath, i took it to my friendly tyre Center and said i thought there was a problem with the exhaust and could they have a look. when its up in the air its VERY visible to see, (well it was on mine). You can physically move the driveshaft up and down with your hands where the UJ meets the shaft.

Would the HPC spot this on a service? I suppose that depends where you take it, if you take it to Westway Nissan in Oxford, i would be amazed if they even realised its a car! :chairshot My car was returned from Westway having just had a 36k service and a "re-optimisation" and they missed it!!!

When i spoke to Mark (service manager) at WLMG about Westway missing it he said they probably didn't miss it but decided that they didn't want one of their GT-R ramps tied up for a week whilst they repair it so sent it back to me complete with 4 scratched wheels... but thats another story.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

SuzaFan said:


> Little bit OT, but which year/month is your car?
> And how did you diagnose that problem?
> Cause GTR has so many rattles that I don't know how to identify this one...
> Would they see it in the HPC on a regular service/maintanance?
> :thumbsup:


Litchfield spotted mine :thumbsup:


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanx for the answers!
I will hardly take it to the UK for a service as I am from Croatia 
I used to service my car in Vienna but as it is a bunch of i*diots thesre (sorry but I have to say that), I service it now in Germany near Munich and I am sattisfied... I'll tell them just to take a look on my next service...
Thanx!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It says any modifications CAN invalidate warranty, not do.

That means there are circumstances when modifications do not, and these have to be handled accordingly.

It's at this point where it is not black and white and may be subject to eu laws relating to sale of goods.

It's the same reason you can use the transmission fluid you choose as long as it is decent.


----------

